# Rescues of the Month-October 2011



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*The Rescues Of The Month October 2011 are:*

*SEVA GGREAT (Southeastern Virginia Golden Retriever Education & TRaining)*

*And*

*Rescue A Golden In Arizona*

*____________________________________*

SEVA GRREAT

*Available Dogs*
http://www.sevagrreat.org/index.php?option=com_phocagallery&view=categories&Itemid=14

*To Make A Donation*:
http://www.sevagrreat.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=5&Itemid=65

*You can also mail a check to:*
*Southeastern Virginia*
*Golden Retriever Rescue, *
*Education, and Training, Inc. *
*SEVA GRREAT *
*P.O. Box 8014 *
*Yorktown, VA 23693 *

AND

*Rescue a Golden of Arizona*
http://www.golden-retriever.org/

*Available Dogs:*
http://www.golden-retriever.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=123


*To Make A Donation*:
http://www.golden-retriever.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=9&Itemid=11

*You can also mail a check to:*
*Rescue A Golden of Arizona*
*P.O. Box 71987*
*Phoenix, AZ 85050*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up these wonderful rescues!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for these wonderful rescues!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------

